# She's going to make me deaf, I'm sure of it! LOL



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Alright, Roxy's a great pup, but she has a particular problem I can't seem to fix... when anyone comes home, she gets so excited that she barks and whines to a CRAZY high pitch... to the degree that sometimes I'll actually hear ringing in my ears for a while after. I've tried ignoring her, obviously tried telling her no, tried calming her, tried putting her in a different room till she calmed down, but so far nothing's worked! 
So how do I fix this? I admit, it's super adorable she gets so excited to see loved ones come home or visit, but at the same time, I truly want her to calm down. 

(She's on my lap giving me a look as I type this might I add, haha!)


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I can't wait to see your responses! I have the same problem with my daughter's 2 year old. God help you if you are holding her head near your ear when she goes for it!



good luck

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There are pinned threads on the subject. Read those and if you have any questions ask away.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 30 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845619


> There are pinned threads on the subject. Read those and if you have any questions ask away.[/B]


 Thanks, but I already did read them... that's why I posted here. LOL. I've done the praising the quiet voice, the getting her attention away from it by sitting etc etc, the clapping, it doesn't work. She totally ignores it and keeps going till SHE decides to stop. lol. She's incredibly stubborn... I have no idea where she got that from  haha... but seriously. I've tried A LOT which still hasn't fixed it unfortunately.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

(This was meant to be an edit of the above post... but I must've accidently just did a full reply. >_< Sorry!)


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't help you on this at all...but maybe get a trainer to work on this problem? That's what I'd do if mine was doing that and I had tried everything else. Good luck!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I would get a trainer too because it is evidently bothering you and the sooner you get help, the better! Good luck~~~~ :yes: :yes:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would use the incompatible behavior.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 1 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846285


> I would use the incompatible behavior.[/B]


 I'll have to research it, because like I said, I already did what was said on the sticky mentioning it. 

Geez, I hope I won't have to get a trainer. *whines* haha. No, but honestly, I just don't want to have to pay a lot for something that isn't an emergency, you know? I moved back in to my parents' house since my mom passed away this March to help my dad with his finances, so I'm now paying my bills AND my dad's bills (long story I rather not go into, lol.) and there's not much money left between for something like a trainer. Sigh.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Michelle&Roxy @ Nov 2 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846485


> QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 1 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846285





> I would use the incompatible behavior.[/B]


 I'll have to research it, because like I said, I already did what was said on the sticky mentioning it. 

Geez, I hope I won't have to get a trainer. *whines* haha. No, but honestly, I just don't want to have to pay a lot for something that isn't an emergency, you know? I moved back in to my parents' house since my mom passed away this March to help my dad with his finances, so I'm now paying my bills AND my dad's bills (long story I rather not go into, lol.) and there's not much money left between for something like a trainer. Sigh.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm fairly certain incompatible behavior is in the sticky... You just have to find something and stick with it. It sounds like you've tried a lot, but how long did you try each one? You have to be consistent and it will probably still take awhile! Barking is self reinforcing, so it is quite difficult to break and takes time.

I have a major barker - MAJOR! She has gotten much quieter at my office, in the house and at her classes. A couple people in our classes have even mentioned how much quieter she is! 

A couple weeks ago we were working on 'leave-it's' and I realized Kenzie barely barked at all. So.... if I really want her quiet I've found I can use that. She is so focused on the item she is leaving that she forgets she wants to bark.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 2 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846486


> I'm fairly certain incompatible behavior is in the sticky... You just have to find something and stick with it. It sounds like you've tried a lot, but how long did you try each one? You have to be consistent and it will probably still take awhile! Barking is self reinforcing, so it is quite difficult to break and takes time.
> 
> I have a major barker - MAJOR! She has gotten much quieter at my office, in the house and at her classes. A couple people in our classes have even mentioned how much quieter she is!
> 
> A couple weeks ago we were working on 'leave-it's' and I realized Kenzie barely barked at all. So.... if I really want her quiet I've found I can use that. She is so focused on the item she is leaving that she forgets she wants to bark. [/B]


Well, I've had my pup for four years now and have been trying to stop the behavior for that long too.  I guess I'll just have to research even more.

EDIT: research or hire a trainer I guess.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

An incompatible behavior is one which the dog will not bark while doing. It is up to you to be inventive and find what will work for your dog. I've had clients teach their dogs to carry a toy, growl, roll over, spin in circles, hold their leash in their mouth, etc. My barker learned a control down and that works for barking for him. I also taught him "quiet voice" which is grumbles/growls and that works well, too. Both behaviors are MORE rewarding then barking. They are more rewarding because they are followed with a high value reward (toy usually for him). 

Consistency is the key. If you are not 100% consistent you are shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

An incompatible behavior is one which the dog will not bark while doing. It is up to you to be inventive and find what will work for your dog. I've had clients teach their dogs to carry a toy, growl, roll over, spin in circles, hold their leash in their mouth, etc. My barker learned a control down and that works for barking for him. I also taught him "quiet voice" which is grumbles/growls and that works well, too. Both behaviors are MORE rewarding then barking. They are more rewarding because they are followed with a high value reward (toy usually for him). 

Consistency is the key. If you are not 100% consistent you are shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 2 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846518


> Consistency is the key. If you are not 100% consistent you are shooting yourself in the foot.[/B]


Boy oh boy, truer words were never spoken. Consistency IS the key. :hump:


----------

